# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Matt Page (Alec Snow)

## Perdita

Home and Away newcomer Alec Snow has signed a three-year contract to stay on the show. 

Australian viewers will know the actor as student Matt Page, who joins Summer Bay High as it merges with Mangrove River school because of a fire. 


Alec Snow as Matt Page with Demi Harman as Sasha Bezmel
Â© Channel 5


Having originally joined the show on a three-month contract, Snow admits that he feels privileged to be given the opportunity.

Snow said to The Chronicle: "It is an absolute privilege to be on Home and Away. It truly is an iconic show and I am very proud to be a part of it.

"I have learnt a lot in only a short time and I think, at this point in my career, growing as an actor is the most important thing."

Demi Harman previously revealed that Matt would bully her character Sasha Bezmel when he first arrived at the school.

Snow's first scenes as Matt will air over in the UK on January 20.

----------


## tammyy2j

More bullying for Sasha so

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Alec Snow has said that fans will see a new side to his character Matt Page later this year.

The actor joined the soap as a guest character but has since had his contract extended and is committed to the show for the next three years.

Alec Snow as Matt Page with Demi Harman as Sasha Bezmel
Â© Channel 5
Alec Snow as Matt Page with Demi Harman as Sasha Bezmel

Matt was quick to cause trouble for his fellow students and teachers when his school, Mangrove River, merged with Summer Bay High.

However, Snow has revealed that a softer side to his alter ego will emerge as he starts to settle down in Summer Bay.

Snow said to TV Week: "There will be times when he lets his guard down a bit. He starts to settle down in the Bay and hang out with different people."

Snow also admitted that Matt will be able to start afresh once he escapes the clutches of his manipulative teacher, Jade Montgomery (Tasma Walton).

He said: "He had his reasons for why he did what he did. But I wanted to make sure that Matt wasn't completely unlikable. 

"It was great fun working with Tasma. I know she had a bit of a tough time with her character, in terms of how evil she was."

----------

hward (28-01-2014)

----------


## lizann

so this chap gets with sasha

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away couple Matt Page and Sasha Bezmel will hit the rocks in an upcoming storyline when she considers moving away from Summer Bay.

Matt (Alec Snow) will break up with Sasha (Demi Harman) after he realises that she is looking at universities in the city.

The chemistry between Sasha and Matt is obvious
Â© Channel 5
Matt and Sasha in Home and Away

The story kicks off when Sasha suggests to Matt that they take a trip out of town. However, it soon becomes clear that Sasha plans to attend university open days, leaving Matt devastated.

When Matt discovers her intentions, he calls time on their relationship and refuses to support her.

Snow told TV Week: "Sasha planned a romantic trip to check out unis. But Matt doesn't want a bar of it.

"It's not like he has fallen out of love with her. Breaking up with Sasha is almost a self-sacrificing thing to do."

----------

Dazzle (27-10-2014), Nell532 (28-10-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I didn't realise that Alec Snow had signed a three year contract.  That's good news as I love his character, and his relationship with Shasha works very well.  I'm intrigued by the fact that Matt's obviously a very clever and talented person but is too scared to show it.

----------

TaintedLove (28-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Sasha Bezmel is given a horrible shock when a mysterious stranger punches her boyfriend Matt Page in front of her.

Sasha (Demi Harman) and Matt (Alec Snow) are walking along the beach discussing their studies when a man approaches the couple and punches Matt in the face. 

The teenagers later discover that the man is Matt's father, Graham 'Gray' Page, and are forced to deal with the consequences of his unexpected arrival.

Gray punches Matt
Â© Channel 5
Gray punches Matt

Matt is knocked to the ground
Â© Channel 5
Matt is knocked to the ground

Discussing the reason behind his earlier violence, Gray explains to Matt that he was angry to come out of rehab and find his family split up. 

Later he leans on Matt, who helps his father by organising a caravan for him to stay in and buys him some food. 

However, when Gray hears that Matt is sitting important exams, he starts emotionally manipulating his son, complaining that he feels sad they can't spend more time together.

Gray's blackmail has the desired effect as Matt feels terrible and abandons his plans to study in order to help his father out once again. 

With Sasha extremely worried by this turn of events, she later admits to Irene that Gray punched Matt on the beach.

A concerned Irene then tells Alf to keep an eye on Gray, but Alf already has suspicions about Gray's character. What is he up to?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, December 3 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Meanwhile another teen relationship reaches the end of the line when Matt Page realises his long-distance romance with Sasha Bezmel simply isn't working.

The couple have felt the strain ever since Sasha headed off to a university in the city, and when Matt is banned from Sasha's dorm, he starts to realise that their romance isn't going to last.

With Sasha having to come back to the Bay every time she wants to see Matt, she soon finds herself failing her university assignments and it becomes clear that her relationship commitments are causing a huge problem.

Sasha tries to cheer up Matt 
Â© Channel 5
Matt calls time on his relationship with Sasha

Although Sasha's solution to the problem is to switch to a nearer university, Matt is against the decision, knowing how hard she worked to get where she is now.

Sacrificing his own feelings, Matt decides to break-up with a devastated Sasha so she can focus on her future without him. 

Snow said to TV Week: "Matt wants to be the strong one in the relationship. He also wants her to be the best she can. So he goes into self-sacrificing mode and ends things. It's very sad."

----------

Pantherboy (16-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Leah Patterson-Baker will have a tough time as she tries to persuade troubled Matt Page to face up to his problems.

Matt (Alec Snow) has been on a downward spiral ever since his girlfriend Sasha Bezmel left town, but his destructive behaviour will intensify in upcoming scenes, prompting Leah to take action.

Worried about Matt who has disappeared, Evie and Josh attempt to locate him but are shocked by the state he is in when they finally do.

A drunken Matt is less than pleased to see his friends and he attempts to push Josh as the situation escalates, prompting Evie to realise that they need to leave him to his own devices.

Later, Matt decides to return home but struggles in his drunken state and ends up falling through the door and collapsing on the floor.

Leah finds Matt passed out on the floor
Â© Channel 5
Leah finds Matt passed out on the floor

Leah worries about Matt
Â© Channel 5
Leah worries about Matt

Leah is horrified to find Matt passed out the next day but as she quizzes him on his actions the night before, Matt refuses to comply with her and later carries on drinking.

As Leah explains to Matt that she was scared to discover him in such a state earlier on, he brushes off her concerns when she wonders if he has an alcohol problem like his father did.

Although Matt rejects Leah's offer of help and denies being an alcoholic, he later feels guilty when he overhears Leah blaming herself for his problems.

Deciding it is time to change, Matt tells Leah that she is not to blame for the bad state he is in and asks her if the offer of help still stands.

Leah demands that Matt starts as he means to go on by handing the alcohol over, before comforting the distraught teen. Has Matt turned a corner?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, June 25 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

There could be trouble on the horizon for Home and Away teen Matt Page, after he has a one-night stand with new Summer Bay high teacher Charlotte.

Just as things start looking up for Matt (Alec Snow) following the difficult time he's had since his girlfriend Sasha Bezmel left town, an upcoming storyline will see him sleep with a woman who he later finds out is his teacher. 

Matt talks to Leah about Sophie
Â© Channel 5
Matt will have a one-night stand with a teacher

TV Week reports that the story will kick off when Matt meets Charlotte while having a drink in Angelo's and the pair quickly hit it off.

Unaware of the truth about each other's occupation, they soon end up back at Matt's place. However, Matt is given the shock of his life the following day when he witnesses Charlotte introducing herself to Leah as the school's new teacher.

After getting through an uncomfortable lesson together, Charlotte asks to speak to Matt alone where she berates him for not telling her that he was a student.

However, Matt is quick to argue that Charlotte also didn't reveal that she was a teacher, and the pair soon agree to keep their night of passion between them. Will it stay a secret?

----------

Pantherboy (16-06-2015), TaintedLove (17-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> There could be trouble on the horizon for Home and Away teen Matt Page, after he has a one-night stand with new Summer Bay high teacher Charlotte.


This storyline seems to crop up every couple of years in H&A.  :Wal2l:

----------

Pantherboy (16-06-2015), Perdita (15-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours newcomer Matt Wilson has promised that fans can expect 'juicy storylines' and lots of drama from his character Aaron Brennan.

The actor has been cast as Mark and Tyler's brother Aaron, and Australian viewers saw him arrive on screen yesterday.

Speaking about what is coming up for his character, Wilson has teased that it will soon become apparent that the Brennan brothers don't know each other as well as they like to think.

Speaking to All About Soap, Wilson said: "There's a lot the Brennans don't know about each other and so there are juicy storylines looming. Fighting, romance, betrayal and upset are all around the corner."

When asked what sort of impact Aaron will have on Ramsay Street, Wilson said: "A big one! He certainly knows how to shake up a town and he will immediately make friends and fans in the neighbourhood.

"There is some great stuff coming up with Aaron and Josh - they will be good mates."

One of Aaron's first storylines will see Tyler try to set him up with Nate Kinski, but Wilson has teased that it won't be plain sailing for the pair.

He said: "Nate doesn't want anything to do with Aaron at first, so it is not the perfect pairing. Tyler has got a long way to go before he'll make a good Cupid! 

"Then Aaron gets involved in Nate's business with a new guy called Alistair. It all turns a bit sour when Aaron steps in to help after Nate and Alistair fall out and Nate definitely doesn't take too kindly to his game-playing!"

UK viewers will see Aaron's arrival in two weeks' time on Channel 5.

----------


## TaintedLove

> There could be trouble on the horizon for Home and Away teen Matt Page, after he has a one-night stand with new Summer Bay high teacher Charlotte.
> 
> Just as things start looking up for Matt (Alec Snow) following the difficult time he's had since his girlfriend Sasha Bezmel left town, an upcoming storyline will see him sleep with a woman who he later finds out is his teacher. 
> 
> Matt talks to Leah about Sophie
> Â© Channel 5
> Matt will have a one-night stand with a teacher
> 
> TV Week reports that the story will kick off when Matt meets Charlotte while having a drink in Angelo's and the pair quickly hit it off.
> ...


I`m all for recycling and saving the planet, but recycling storylines is a bit much. It was only a few years ago that Casey Braxton slept with one of his teachers at Summer Bay High.
It wouldn`t have happened in Donald Fishers day.

----------

Dazzle (17-06-2015), lizann (17-06-2015), Pantherboy (18-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

i miss flathead

----------

Dazzle (17-06-2015), maidmarian (17-06-2015), tammyy2j (18-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> i miss flathead


So do I - Lizann.

A pre - trendy teacher!! The pupils used
to take the mickey a bit - behind his back!!

But they did respect him.and I found
him entertaining !

----------

Dazzle (17-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> So do I - Lizann.
> 
> A pre - trendy teacher!! The pupils used
> to take the mickey a bit - behind his back!!
> 
> But they did respect him.and I found
> him entertaining !


We wouldn't find such a "square" head teacher in Summer Bay nowadays (more's the pity).

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, troubled Matt Page will find his problems escalating as he is questioned by the police over a theft that he was involved in.

After Matt (Alec Snow) is caught out by photos that were taken near the scene of the crime, the teenager insists that he was too drunk to remember anything as Kat Chapman quizzes him over who he was with.

With a stubborn Matt refusing to cooperate with the police, Leah turns up at the station in an attempt to help him out of trouble.

Kat questions Matt
Â© Channel 5
Kat questions Matt

Although Leah initially tries to defend Matt, she later has a change of heart when she finds a wad of cash under his mattress and forces Matt to admit his part in the crime.

When Matt calmly admits that he was responsible, he is keen to keep tight-lipped about the rest of the story as a disappointed Leah hands the cash into the police. Who is he covering for?

Leah hands in the stolen money
Â© Channel 5
Leah hands in the stolen money

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, July 17 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (04-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Matt Page will be left in a very awkward position after he spends the night with new teacher Charlotte King.

When Matt (Alec Snow) meets Charlotte at Angelo's, they immediately hit it off and are soon getting passionate back at his caravan.

However, Matt is left red-faced the following day when Zac MacGuire introduces Charlotte as a new teacher at Summer Bay High.

Mortified that he has slept with his teacher, Matt struggles through an uncomfortable lesson with Charlotte, before she later asks to speak to him alone.

Charlotte introduces herself as the new biology teacher
Â© Channel 5
Charlotte introduces herself as the new teacher

Charlotte confronts Matt after class
Â© Channel 5
Charlotte confronts Matt after class

As Charlotte berates Matt for not telling her he was a student, Matt is quick to argue that she also didn't reveal that she was a teacher.

The pair soon agree to keep their night of passion between them, but will it stay a secret?

Although she is keen to keep her one-night stand with Matt under wraps, it appears there could be something else that Charlotte is keen to hide.

After having dinner with Leah and Zac, it soon becomes clear that there is more to Charlotte than she is letting on when she gets a mystery phone call.

Outside, Charlotte tells the caller that she 'hasn't spoken to him yet', as she looks through the window at Zac. Who is she talking to and what is she hiding?

Leah and Charlotte chat
Â© Channel 5
Leah and Charlotte chat

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, August 20 and Friday, August 21 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (09-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Matt wakes up at Charlotte's place and insists that last night was a one-off. Charlotte says it doesn't have to be, but Matt is adamant that he doesn't want that. When Andy suddenly arrives, Matt is busted. Matt quickly leaves and Andy scolds Charlotte for her behaviour. Andy also tracks down Matt and warns that Charlotte isn't in a good way, so he should stay away for his own sake.

Later, Matt returns to Charlotte's to collect his keys, which she mischeviously hid from him earlier, but she playfully refuses to give them to him. Matt insists he's only there for the keys, but Charlotte pulls all the right strings and soon Matt can't resist.

Meanwhile, Maddy remains suspicious of James and decides to do some snooping when she sees that he has left one of his phones behind. Soon afterwards, Maddy finds James at the Diner and confronts him - she saw photos of rings and venues on his phone and knows that he's planning to propose to Roo. Later, James goes ahead with proposing to Roo. What will Roo say?

Elsewhere, John resolves to charm Marilyn into falling in love with him again. When John nervously asks Marilyn out, he's delighted as she accepts.

----------

Dazzle (14-11-2015), Pantherboy (14-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Matt Page will also fall victim to the terrible Summer Bay weather when he gets injured whilst searching for a missing Oscar.

Matt will head off with a guilty Maddy Osborne in a bid to locate Oscar but they are soon caught up in the dangerous weather conditions.

Disaster will strike when the pair get stranded in the middle of nowhere when their car breaks down and then a tree branch falls on Matt.

​Maddy runs to help Matt after he's struck by the branch.
Â©  Channel 5

​Maddy runs to help Matt after he's struck by the branch.
Â©  Channel 5

​ Matt comes to and Maddy helps him to the car​.
Â©  Channel 5
Although a distressed Maddy manages to revive him, the charged moment serves to bring the smitten duo even closer.

Forced to sleep in the car, they eventually give into the chemistry between them and share a kiss, but are soon thrown back into reality when the weather passes and they can get home.

The news that Oscar is actually alive and well leaves Maddy with some big decisions to make, but will she decide to make a go of it with Matt? Or will her guilt over Oscar's predicament hold her back?

Maddy wishes they could get to a hospital as Matt's head is bleeding​​.
Â©  Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on ​Tuesday, March 8 and Wednesday, March 9 at  1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.​

_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (29-02-2016), Pantherboy (27-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Matt Page is about to face his worst nightmare as he becomes the new prime suspect in Charlotte King's murder investigation.

Matt (Alec Snow) will be left horrified when his past fling with Charlotte comes back to haunt him due to a sex tape that has been uploaded online.

The first Matt hears of it is when he receives contact from a journalist, who is threatening to run a story after finding out about the intimate footage circulating of him and Charlotte.

It doesn't take long before word of the new evidence also reaches Kat Chapman and Dylan Carter at the police station, as they learn that the story on Charlotte and Matt has already been published by one news outlet.

Matt goes in for questioning
Â©  Channel 5

Matt struggles to cope under the pressure as Dylan angrily accuses him of shooting Charlotte to punish her over the sex tape. Things get even worse for Matt when the detectives find out about him previously threatening Charlotte with the raunchy photos he had of her.

Although the police don't have enough evidence to hold Matt, he fears that it's only a matter of time before he's formally charged with Charlotte's murder. Will Dylan continue to pursue the case against him?


Maddy turns up at the station to help Matt.
Â©  Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, May 12 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2016), Pantherboy (30-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

has he left finished filming

----------

Pantherboy (18-11-2016)

----------


## kaz21

I think he's still filming.

----------

Pantherboy (18-11-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

I'm pretty sure he has. I can't quote a source, but I know someone who knows someone.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away waves goodbye to two more characters next month as Matt Page and Evie MacGuire bow out from Summer Bay.

The couple's departure storyline sees them leave for Vietnam, where they've decided to spend a year helping disadvantaged children, but there's still an exciting wedding ceremony to look forward to before they go.

Just as the pair are preparing for their final hours in the Bay, they make a snap decision to tie the knot before they go â and these pictures show the happy moment they exchange their vows.

Alf Stewart is responsible for overseeing the ceremony as the celebrant, and when he finally declares them man and wife, Matt (Alec Snow) and Evie (Philippa Northeast) share a heartwarming kiss in front of their guests.


Matt Page and Evie MacGuire get married in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Matt Page and Evie MacGuire get married in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

While this is the joyous ending the couple deserve, it doesn't mean there still isn't some drama ahead for them before they go.

After the wedding reception, Evie's uncle Zac comes clean with his wife Leah about how he's cheated on her by having a one-night stand with his former editor Sam.

Leah is stunned by the news, but is also hurt that Matt knew about the betrayal and didn't bother to tell her.

When Matt speaks to Evie about the situation, he admits that Leah won't talk to him because he knew and didn't say anything. Can this be resolved before Matt and Evie leave the Bay?


Matt Page and Evie MacGuire get married in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, May 8 and Tuesday, May 9 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (29-04-2017)

----------

